# Suche echte Renn-Simulation



## Der-Feri (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele gerne  Rennspiele mit meinem G27 und im Moment besitze ich F1 2013 (kaum gespielt), NFS Shift und Shift 2 und Grid 2. Das sind zwar keine schlechten Spiele, aber ich hätte gerne mal ein Rennspiel bei dem die Fahrphysik stimmt. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Dezember 2014)

Project Cars, RFactor oder auch GTR sind ganz gute Racing-Sims

Gruß


----------



## Der-Feri (12. Dezember 2014)

Project Cars habe ich schon im Auge für nächsten März. Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass ich noch irgendwo Race07 habe. Das gehört doch auch zur GTR Familie, oder?


----------



## marko597710 (12. Dezember 2014)

assettocorsa


----------



## Der-Feri (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich merke die Auswahl ist gut  Dann muss ich mal schauen was ich mir zulege für den Anfang^^


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. Dezember 2014)

Assetto Corsa PC immer aktuell


----------



## Modmaster (12. Dezember 2014)

GTR2, Assetto Corsa, rFactor 1 und 2, Project CARS, Game Stock Car, RaceRoom Racing Experience etc. 

Und iRacing kann man auch noch empfehlen. Dort hast du aber monatliche Kosten bzw. kostet der Content wie Autos und Strecken auch Geld.


----------



## 1awd1 (13. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du Rennen gegen echte Gegner fahren willst, dann kommst du an iracing einfach nicht vorbei. Keine andere Sim bietet einen derart guten und ausgereiften online Modus und schafft es Rennen so zu simulieren, wie es iracing macht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Dezember 2014)

Welches ist denn besser von Project Cars und Assetto Corsa?

Welches ist realistischer? 
Welches hat Tuning Möglichkeiten? usw Kann mich da gerade auch nicht entscheiden


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Dezember 2014)

Sofern dem TE die Grafik nicht komplett egal ist, würde ich GTR2, rFactor1 und Race07 ausschließen.
Die Fahrphysik ist bei den Spielen zwar gut, die von Assetto Corsa ist aber meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser.



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Project Cars habe ich schon im Auge für nächsten März. Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass ich noch irgendwo Race07 habe. Das gehört doch auch zur GTR Familie, oder?



Race07 kommt aus dem gleichen Entwicklerstudio, bietet aber teilweise etwas weniger Umfang.
So fehlen in Race07 Tag-/ Nachtwechsel.


Hier mein Vergleich der aktuellen Rennsimulationen:
RaceRoom Racing Experience ist FreetoPlay und einen Blick wert.
Der Sound ist sehr gut und die Grafik ist gut.
Die Inhalte sind einigermaßen preiswert.
Allerdings ist R3E nicht modfähig und hat bei Lenkrädern ein ForceFeedback, welches besser ist, als bei den alten Simulationen, aber nicht so gut wie Assetto Corsa.
Bei RaceRoom sind die Effekte auf den Curbs meiner Meinung nach zu extrem, außerdem ensteht zu häufig Clipping.
Außerdem gab es beim letzten mal, als ich gespielt habe noch keinen Reifenverschleiß, keinen Schaden etc.


Project Cars ist grafisch extrem gut, allerdings eher auf dem Realismusniveau wie Forza, oder GranTurismo.
Somit also ein gutes Stück von der Realität entfernt.

Assetto Corsa ist grafisch zwischen R3E und Project Cars.
Bietet einen Klang, der in Ordnung ist, aber nicht an R3E ran kommt.
Ansonsten ist Assetto Corsa das Maß der Dinge.
Verbotene Setupeinstellungen, lasergescannte Strecken, Schadensmodell (welches noch verbessert wird) und extrem gutes ForceFeedback.
Außerdem ist Assetto Corsa modfähig, wodurch weitere Inhalte kostenlos gespielt werden können.
Zusätzlich gibt es einige sehr interessante Tools, wie beispielsweise das Anticlipping Tool, welches das ForceFeedback so ausliest, dass kein Clipping mehr entsteht.
Dadurch erhält man ein enorm gutes Fahrgefühl
Außerdem gibt es bereits viele Communityserver, wie beispielsweise die Schwarzbierbude.de.


----------



## Der-Feri (15. Dezember 2014)

Also könnte ich jetzt erstmal mit Race07/GTR anfangen in das online simracing reinzuschnuppern und dann auf Assetto Corsa umsteigen, oder?


----------



## Andregee (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre AC online nicht gern, der Netcode ist aktuell noch murks, die Kollisionsabfrage teils grausig. Bei minimalen Kollisionen springen die autos teilweise mehrerer Meter auseinander und ein kleiner SChubser von hinten reicht aus, damit dir die Windschutzscheibe zerspringt. Lass dir also noch Zeit mit Race und GTR.

Hier gibts übrigens noch eine kostenlose Offline Sim mit ziemlich genialer Physik, die fast alles am Markt in den Boden stampft.

Game Petrobras de Marcas

Ist von den Schöpfern von Game Stock Car Extreme, welche eine Simperle ist, grafisch zwar nicht mehr 100% auf aktuellem Niveau, aber was den Fahrspaß betrifft mehr als aktuell.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2014)

Also zum einsteigen ist Race 07 durchaus noch zu empfehlen. Das Basisspiel kostet gerade mal 2,99€ auf Steam!
Allerdings summiert sich das ganze dann doch etwas mit den ganzen Addons, die teilweise notwendig sind um z.B. auf Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server zu fahren.
Ob R07 aber überhaupt noch viel online gefahren wird... 

Assetto Corsa dürfte momentan der günstigste Einstieg in die aktuellen Sims sein, vom (in der Basisversion) kostenlosen R3E mal abgesehen, dass aber von seinen DLCs lebt.


----------



## zinki (22. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Also zum einsteigen ist Race 07 durchaus noch zu empfehlen. Das Basisspiel kostet gerade mal 2,99€ auf Steam!
> Allerdings summiert sich das ganze dann doch etwas mit den ganzen Addons, die teilweise notwendig sind um z.B. auf Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server zu fahren.
> Ob R07 aber überhaupt noch viel online gefahren wird...
> 
> Assetto Corsa dürfte momentan der günstigste Einstieg in die aktuellen Sims sein, vom (in der Basisversion) kostenlosen R3E mal abgesehen, dass aber von seinen DLCs lebt.




Also Race07 ist teils mit allen Addons für 5€ bei Steam zu haben. Ist immer wieder in Aktionen etc.

Race07 wird durchaus noch viel online gefahren und durch Flaggenregel etc. ist es sogar fahrbar (-> zu AC schiel und Kopp schüttel)


----------



## iKimi22 (22. Dezember 2014)

iR bietet den besten Onlinespaß, aber sauteuer^^
Assetto bietet fahrerisch das beste Erlebnis, hat aber noch nicht alle Features - da braucht man Geduld.
rF2 bietet ein sehr gutes SP Erlebnis, wenn man die Engine mag, Features komplett. Grafik nicht unbedingt die schönste, aber vollkommen in Ordnung.
pCars ist Grafikbombe, aber fahrerisch sagen viele, dass es nicht ganz so real sein soll. Konnte es noch nicht testen.
R3E - eig gut, aber mich stört das P2R System und der Aufbau (DTM Experience ist nicht bei R3E dabei), aber es mausert sich immer mehr...

Große Auswahl, jeder muss da selbst entscheiden!


----------



## andto (22. Dezember 2014)

meine Favoriten und meine Meinung
iracing preislich sehr teuer aber online das nonplusultra und das Strafsystem ist so gemacht das jeder negativ punkte bekommt... es erzieht alle erst einmal defensiv zu fahren
simraceway unfertig aber ähnlich wie iracing aber preiswerter aber online nicht so perfekt
Raceroom unfertig und support naja Nürburgring Nordschleife nur auf Rennveranstaltungen is schlau gemacht Geld machen auf den real Veranstaltungen anstatt die Leute zu hause fahren zu lasssen. Ich denke ircacing gewinnnt dann die Fans
Asetto grafik topp  z.bsp drag ist toll  aber noch zu wenig
Autoclub wird ewig nicht fertig und hat im Multiplayer Macken und Speedbugs
GT5 und GT6 hab ich zwar aber schon lange nicht mehr angefasst.

rfactor2 wirkt unfertig und zuwenig


und hier mal ein video mit auf Tuchfühlung gehen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gluk0zlSjKM


----------



## kickbox (23. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen, 
wenn es preiswert sein soll, aber möglichst realistisch, ist GameStockCar2013 die erste Wahl. Es gibt Tonnen an Mods, JEDE Strecke und JEDE große Rennserie, physikalisch und FFB-technisch ein Traum und es ist irgendwo nach rFactor1, aber noch vor allen DX11-Titeln. Damit ist nicht mal kein starker Rechner erforderlich. 

Wie Andregee schon empfohlen hatte,  schau Dir "Game Petrobras de Marcas" mal an, das ist die kostenlos Demo, so zu sagen. 
Solltest Du Dich dafür entschieden haben, kann ich Dir was aus meiner Dropbox frei geben an Mods. (>128GB)


----------



## Der-Feri (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt Assetto Corsa geholt und finde es vom Fahren her super. Dass die Features und das Spiel noch im Aufbau sind ist mir klar und das macht gar nichts.


----------



## kickbox (23. Dezember 2014)

Gute Fahrt und viel Spaß damit,


----------



## Der-Feri (25. Dezember 2014)

Danke! Und es macht tierisch Spaß!


----------

